

Blueseed is now dead in the water. Will someone like Elon Musk fish it out? - scientist
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Blueseed&action=history

======
scientist
The linked webpage is the history of the Wikipedia article on Blueseed, where
the former COO (apparently) commented an edit with this: "Blueseed is now dead
in the water, and I can say so myself as the former COO. Will someone like
Elon Musk fish it out?"

The actual Wikipedia article on Blueseed is at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blueseed](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blueseed)
, Blueseed's homepage is at [http://blueseed.com/](http://blueseed.com/) .

